# One does get disgusted with a phoney



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500*
Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between members 
has revealed a number of things.
We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established phonies 
that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious 
purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and 
futures.
Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re a 
little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to the 
same location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where 
they claimed to be.
By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc" 
certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
"Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but 
certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should 
equate itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by 
joining"  Oh Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe 
that ANYONE who served would say that
Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems 
incapable of repeating the key words of military communications, taught 
at minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every 
level of training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still 
in practise today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a 
General....  -
And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never 
tried it type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and 
involvement, the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt 
with, exigencies in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and 
spit tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice 
says, plaintively,,"where do I join?"
And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized by 
Don, Bruce and whoever else that know me...
Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people 
without a single living witness?
John
Recent communication on the Board, and 
subsequent
chat between members has revealed a number of things.
We have had "Jesse", we have had 
"Burgess" two
well established phonies that were trying to milk the list for 
information for
their nefarious purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, 
present
and futures.
Regretably, they forgot that there is 
always some
place where "you‘re a little weak", in this case technology, so JFM 
tracked them
down to the same location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles 
from
where they claimed to be.
By monitoring this same means, it was 
discovered
that "Joan of Arc" certainly used the same computer/server as the two 
exposed
frauds.
"Joan" declines to express any 
military
background or service, but certainly comes up with evocative messages 
about how
the CF should equate itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a 
"get rich
by joining" Oh Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to 
believe
that ANYONE who served would say that
Joan has claimed, privately or 
publicly, to be an
ex-clerk, but seems incapable of repeating the key words of military
communications, taught at minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and
reinforced at every level of training above that, Officer or NCO. 
And, I
might add, still in practise today I checked...my sister in law retired 
a TQ7
Aide to a General.... -
And tonight, we get treated to a 
non-involved,
never done it, never tried it type coaching us on the pay structure, the 
recruiting means and involvement, the day to day routine of how things 
are
handled or dealt with, exigencies in the service...I get upset enough to 
chew
spikes and spit tacks...especially where "she" she cross-dressed 
to male
twice says, plaintively,,"where do I join?"
And I can document my service of 20 
years, as well
as be recognized by Don, Bruce and whoever else that know 
me...
Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to 
hav screwed
20,000 people without a single living witness?
John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 05:01:01 -0000*
You‘re right! You got me!! I really do shave my hairy legs, don a padded bra 
and try to hide my beard under a thick layer of foundation before logging 
on. Well done! And happy St. Patrick‘s Day, to you, too.
On a more serious note: As to this recruitment business, if the consensus is 
that money isn‘t the problem, what is???
----Original Message Follows----
From: "John Gow" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: , 
Subject: One does get disgusted with a phoney
Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500
Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between members has 
revealed a number of things.
We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established phonies 
that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious 
purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and futures.
Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re a 
little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to the same 
location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where they 
claimed to be.
By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc" 
certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
"Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but 
certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should equate 
itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by joining"  Oh 
Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe that ANYONE who 
served would say that
Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems 
incapable of repeating the key words of military communications, taught at 
minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every level of 
training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still in practise 
today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a General....  -
And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never tried it 
type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and involvement, 
the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt with, exigencies 
in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and spit 
tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice says, 
plaintively,,"where do I join?"
And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized by Don, 
Bruce and whoever else that know me...
Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people without a 
single living witness?
John
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 00:02:56 -0500*
Undoubtably, "people" like you...
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:01 AM
Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
> You‘re right! You got me!! I really do shave my hairy legs, don a padded
bra
> and try to hide my beard under a thick layer of foundation before logging
> on. Well done! And happy St. Patrick‘s Day, to you, too.
>
> On a more serious note: As to this recruitment business, if the consensus
is
> that money isn‘t the problem, what is???
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "John Gow" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: , 
> Subject: One does get disgusted with a phoney
> Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500
>
> Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between members has
> revealed a number of things.
>
> We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established phonies
> that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious
> purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and futures.
>
> Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re a
> little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to the
same
> location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where they
> claimed to be.
>
> By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc"
> certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
>
> "Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but
> certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should equate
> itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by joining"
Oh
> Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe that ANYONE who
> served would say that
>
> Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems
> incapable of repeating the key words of military communications, taught at
> minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every level of
> training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still in practise
> today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a General....
-
>
> And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never tried
it
> type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and
involvement,
> the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt with, exigencies
> in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and spit
> tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice says,
> plaintively,,"where do I join?"
>
> And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized by
Don,
> Bruce and whoever else that know me...
>
> Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people without
a
> single living witness?
>
> John
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

